# Teich ausbaggern und entschlammen.



## Wanne (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo. Hätte ein paar Fragen. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich irgendwas beachten muss, wenn ich meinen Teich ausbaggern lassen will. Gibt es irgendwelchen gesetzlichen Auflagen bezüglich der Jahreszeit oder ähnlichem???


----------



## igler (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich ausbaggern und entschlammen.*

Es kann sein und es wird auch warscheinlich so sein daß der Schlamm Sondermüll ist und somit ist er teuer in der Entsorgung,am besten den Schlamm auf dem Grundstück lassen.


----------



## Wanne (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich ausbaggern und entschlammen.*

Das habe ich vor. Möchte den neben dem Teich verteilen. Kann ich das denn um diese Jahreszeit überhaupt machen? Oder ist das wegen der Vogelbrut oder der Laichzeit verboten???


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich ausbaggern und entschlammen.*

es kommt darauf an was alles ins Wasser gelangen kann,ob es Sondermüll ist oder nicht.
Bei uns im Verein kommt in den Teich nur etwas von den umliegenden Feldern,also mal die betr. Bauern gefragt und weg war der Schlamm.


----------



## Lausitzerangler (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich ausbaggern und entschlammen.*

Du solltest Dir aber vorher genau Gedanken machen wie Tief du ausbaggern möchtest. Wenn Du den zuviel vom Teichgrund abträgst wird er in dem Sinne undicht und es dauert sehr lange bis er wieder das Wasser hält.

Mfg Juri


----------



## Elwood (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich ausbaggern und entschlammen.*

Zu viel Schlammboden abtragen macht den Weiher undicht, den Schlamm am Weiher liegen lassen zum austrocknen dann selber verwerten oder nen Bauern fragen, die verteilen denn dann meistens auf die Felder ist ein guter Dünger. Ich würde den Teich ausserdem nicht zu tief ausbaggern weil es sonst probleme mit der Stabilität von den Dämmen geben kann(falls vorhanden).

MFG#h


----------



## Wanne (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich ausbaggern und entschlammen.*

Also, wegen undichtigkeiten mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Bei mir kommt in ca. 50 cm Tiefe schon Grundwasser.


----------



## Wanne (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich ausbaggern und entschlammen.*

Hab heute angefangen den Teich abzulassen. Ist wirklich extrem viel Schlamm drin. Hoffe der Baggerfahrer bekommt das alles vernünftig raus.


----------



## dieterk7302 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Teich ausbaggern und entschlammen.*

Hast du einen Bauern gefunden der dir den Schlamm abnimmt oder wird er erst auf deinem Grundstück gelagert????
Bin in einem Angelverein mit 5 Teichen und da müssen wir auch balt mal einen ausbaggern!


----------



## Lümmy (3. November 2007)

*AW: Teich ausbaggern und entschlammen.*

Hoffe du hast auf die Aale geachtet, die dabei zum Vorschein kommen|rolleyes


----------



## Wanne (5. November 2007)

*AW: Teich ausbaggern und entschlammen.*

Habe den Schlamm liegenlassen und verteile den auf dem Grundstück.
Aale war nur einer drin, der abgehauen ist. 

Guckt ihr hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106915


----------

